# Just thought i'd introduce myself and my horses!!



## Kc.. (Jun 27, 2008)

Well hello!
My names Kc i'm 16yo and have been riding for about 10 years.

I got my first horse at the age of nine and i still have him, he is now 23yo. He is a 15.2 IDxTB chestnut total loon even now but the sweetest natured  Here he is..


































And i have just taken on a horse named Lantern, he is pretty much loaned atm. But they have asked me to have him but that depends on money etc so we will see! But anyway he is 17.1-2 16yo irish hunter type bay again lovely natured and a fantastic jump..

Here he is!









































Love to know more about you and your horses if you have them!!

Kc
xx


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

omg lovely horses! welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kc.. (Jun 27, 2008)

Thankyou!


----------



## megansthehorse (Jun 11, 2008)

he looks nice and i am called jessie and i have Megan shes a 13hh bay welsh sec c mare, then we as a family have ellie shes a 14.2hh bay welsh sec d mare and then due to megan having laminitis i have bobby on loan hes a 15.2hh chestnut cob gelding.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum KC
Nice to meet you!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting. Great pictures!


----------

